# Meine Systemanforderungen



## Tomate_Salat (3. Mrz 2010)

Hi,

gibt es eine Möglichkeit zu sagen: Mein Programm hat folgende Mindesanforderungen:
ram: xxx
cpu: xxx 
Java version:xxx
Graka: xxx lol

am wichtigsten wäre hier wohl: ram + java-version

Oder findet man sowas nur durch Tests und dem durchgehen der verwendeten Methoden raus?

MFG

Tomate_Salat


----------



## Gast2 (3. Mrz 2010)

Kannst mal hiermit rumspielen:
Home - Sigar - Confluence


----------



## Tomate_Salat (3. Mrz 2010)

hey danke, werde mir das morgen mal anschauen


----------

